# Sanibel Island



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

This fishing off the beach on Sanibel Island has been pretty good over the past week. Lots of sharks and other fish landed. The sun is warm and the beer is cold.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice catch. We fish Sanibel for the day every year when we are down in March


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Caught two big bull sharks tonight and lost another when it bit through my 400 pound test steel wire. We also landed a 5 other good size sandbar sharks tonight.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I know one thing, you DO NOT want to mess too much with a bull shark. Probably one of the meanest sharks out there. Pretty cool though.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like a lotta fun. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Hell ya man, sounds like a great time. Do you have a guide or is it easy to figure out on your own?


----------

